# Harlequin Babies!



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 21, 2011)

Just had a litter last night FINALLY!


Here is momma:






Baby One:





Baby Two





Baby Three





Baby Four





Baby Five





Baby Six





50% with pretty darn good face markings. I can't complain!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

SO CUTE!!!


----------



## SNM (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the split faces


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 21, 2011)

Aww congrats!!! They are darling. Much cuter than Flemish babies since they are patterned. No fair! LOL


----------



## rawrforserious (Mar 21, 2011)

Aw. They're so adorable. Congrats!


----------



## rawrforserious (Mar 21, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations. They are so tiny! Want to see more, please.


----------



## 4kr (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful babies!! Congrats


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats...! They are cute little babies.! 


I just had a litter of Lionheads born yesterday, One is a Harlequin..! I love them.!


----------



## Nela (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll take the other 50% please! Hehehe congrats!


----------



## PickleJuice (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats! They are sooooo CUTE!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are some updated Week old pics! 































This one is going to be a little lover. It was just licking my hand and washing the other babies faces and already washing its own =)


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2011)

:inlove::heartbeat:


----------



## SNM (Mar 29, 2011)

I just realized our litters were born on the same day.. In 2 weeks they'll be huge and running around .

Love your babies


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cute.:inlove:


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG, they are soooo cute!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 30, 2011)

I just died of the cuteness!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 30, 2011)

I am in love with them - soooo cute!


----------



## Boz (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG They are sooooooo cute!!! If one happens to disappear it wasn't me!!!
:embarrassed:


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 30, 2011)

D'aww


----------



## Tweetiepy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the half faces, they look like the phantom of the opera guy - or the villan guy from Batman


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 30, 2011)

cute babies!! Nice when you get some good ones isnt it lol!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 31, 2011)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> cute babies!! Nice when you get some good ones isnt it lol!



It is!, especially when this is the only litter I did have, out of 7 expected litters.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 5, 2011)

Two weeks old


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 5, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## LindyS (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at those little eyes!!!! tooo cute!!


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 5, 2011)

Awwwww!!!!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 21, 2011)

I have not kept up on baby pictures =(


Here are some newer ones though =)

Pushing around an easter egg:





Doe I am keeping. I think she's going to have some size on her and I am so thrilled with that.





Found this little guy a good home =)






I'm keeping this little buck. I may just show him for awhile and have fun and then maybe move him on or keep. I haven't decided yet.






and this one found an amazing home as well =)


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 21, 2011)

oh and someone killed some carrots. He was caught orange faced =)


----------



## LindyS (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh Hun I must say this is a great litter. I bet your very pleased. I know I would be.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 21, 2011)

AWE!! I Love the new pics, they have grown so much. Thank you so much for sharing these.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 21, 2011)

THOSE ARE SO CUTE.

Aww, I love their faces.
Adorable.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

They just keep getting cuter and cuter!!! Love the little orange faced one! CUTE!!! I can't wait to have patterned kits!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 22, 2011)

Lisa, everyone is getting bred and I should have about 1 Magpie litter, 3 Japanese litters, 2 fuzzy lop litters, and 2 English lop litters hopefully in the next few weeks to month. It's about time for some babies around here!


----------



## dragynflye (Apr 22, 2011)

oh wow! they are adorable! i didn't know harlequins came in anything other than black and orange! these are some wicked cute babies.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh Crystal, I cannot wait to see more of your litters! Babies... yay!!

dragynflye... The black and white harlequins are called Magpies (my favorite), the orange and black are Japanese.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 22, 2011)

dont forget that besides black they also come in lilac, blue, and chocolate.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL, I should have said the non-orange harlequins are Magpie...


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 25, 2011)

lol was just letting everyone know.


and picked up a Sable English Lop doe this weekend.... and OMFG I am hoping for some Sable Point babies from her!!!!


----------



## dragynflye (Apr 25, 2011)

hehe since seeing these babies, i have been staring at harlequin pics. of course, there are no breeders near by. not even in the state, that i could find. my hubby loves them, too!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 25, 2011)

They are so great! Brings back fond memories!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2011)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: I want one!!!


----------

